# My yard sale bargain!



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Last weekend at a yard sale I saw this crocheted piece of something in a box, and when I held it up saw that it was filthy dirty and had a lot of dark stains. I sort of held it up by a corner and asked the seller what she wanted for it. She said it was free, so I took the box and put it in the car. It was something that I thought I might use for the dog IF it would clean up a bit.

After 2 washings and a good conditioning rinse it turned out to be a beautiful CLEAN throw that fits our queen size bed, and I just love it. Took a lot of effort to clean it and have it presentable, but not nearly the effort it took to make in the first place. 

moral of the story - one person's junk is another person's treasure


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful work - great find!


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

That is a very nice afghan. The seller obviously didnot know what they had.


----------



## Lokie'smom (Jan 25, 2015)

Don't you wonder how someone could throw such a beautiful piece out?? You sure were lucky to find it.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Well worth the hard work and just beautiful


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

It looks perfect, well worth the work cleaning it.


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

Beautiful afghan - your lucky day!


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

How could anyone let such a beautiful piece of work get into that dirty state in the first place? Well done you for bringing it back to life. I hope you enjoy it and can pass it on to a loved one when you no longer need it. x :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

What work and love went into that!
Enjoy your treasure.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

What a treasure! And so glad you rescued it from who knows what? Enjoy your new found piece of art. And think kindly of whoever made it. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I am sure the person who made it would be so happy this afghan found a loving an appreciative home. The person from whom you got it probably was one of those people who received it as a gift and doesn't value it. Again I said It is lucky you came upon it and rescued it.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Good for you!!!!!, but how sad that they could not see the beautiful work that you did............enjoy for many years to come )


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Imagine allowing such a beauty to get into that awful condition in the first place. You are so fortunate to have found it and restored it. So beautiful. Good job!!!!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! What a great find! Looks perfect.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow...that is just beautiful. What a great yard sale bargain. So glad you came across this lovely blanket.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh, wow! It lives again, thanks to you!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow. That is beautiful. So glad you rescued it....


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

That is beautiful afghan...Lucky you..


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That is beautiful. It's too bad that the (original?) owner didn't appreciate it enough to put a little effort into cleaning it, but hey, her loss is your gain. :thumbup:


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice worm getting it cleaned up! It is a beauty,


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

It's very pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

That's beautiful, so glad you could save it!


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful and certainly worth your effort. I would have tried to rescue it also, just the way I was taught to value things.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I just love it. You are fortunate you could see the beauty through the dirt.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

What great good luck! I love blue and white, they always look so clean to me. Congratulations on this find.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Better hope the seller doesn't see how beautiful it turned out or she might want it back or charge you a lot for it. LOL Great job resorting a treasure.&#128077;


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow! That is lovely...what a find.
:thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful,i'm glad you rescued it.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Great find!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

It is very beautiful, what a great find, you did a fantasic job on getting it cleaned up looks perfect.


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Lucky you! So much beautiful work. Glad you salvaged a real treasure!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Gorgeous! Good on you for your persistance at cleaning it.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Very pretty- it amazes me at the pieces that are found at yard sales and thrift shops.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Restored to original beauty! Well done!


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

So glad that beautiful work was rescued and will be well loved!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is a beauty! Lucky save!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Last weekend at a yard sale I saw this crocheted piece of something in a box, and when I held it up saw that it was filthy dirty and had a lot of dark stains. I sort of held it up by a corner and asked the seller what she wanted for it. She said it was free, so I took the box and put it in the car. It was something that I thought I might use for the dog IF it would clean up a bit.
> 
> After 2 washings and a good conditioning rinse it turned out to be a beautiful CLEAN throw that fits our queen size bed, and I just love it. Took a lot of effort to clean it and have it presentable, but not nearly the effort it took to make in the first place.
> 
> moral of the story - one person's junk is another person's treasure


WOW! Its really beautiful and it looks brand new! Just goes to show you never know!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> WOW! Its really beautiful and it looks brand new! Just goes to show you never know!


I should have taken a before picture... it was so awful


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, was made for your bed.


----------



## SharonRBN (Jul 11, 2015)

That is beautiful, it shows how so many have no idea of the amount of time and effort goes into making these items. Years ago, my late mother and I used to go to yard sales and see many lovely items practically given away just to be rid of them. One woman was selling exquisite doilies crocheted in the finest thread. When my mother asked why she wanted to get rid of them, she shrugged and said "my MIL made them, now that she's gone, they're gone". Mom answered that she hoped her DILs appreciated her work more than she did.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Something sort of like this happened to me. I was at a very large yard sales and noticed a plastic bin spilling over with yarn. I got to looking through it and it was a tangled mess of someone's WIP. I picked out curricular needles, straight needles, knitting accouterments of all kinds, crochet hooks, a couple of skeins of yarn that had never been opened, etc. The frustrated attendant gave me the whole mess for $5!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

A bargain indeed! It is beautiful.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

What a find!!! Well worth the clean up and honor to the hard work of the creator of the piece.


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow. Someone did a lot of work..glad it has found a home.


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

You go girl!


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow. Someone did a lot of work..glad it has found a home.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow I would have liked to have seen a "before" photo". It came up beautiful.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks great!!!


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

That is fabulous, well done you.
All I've ever seen at these sales is junk, I've actually sent better stuff to the recycle yard.


----------



## unicornbus (Jan 25, 2014)

what a beautiful bargain you found...Imagine if the person who made it knew what a mess it ended up in before you rescued it. It is now restored to its original beauty. Bravo for you!!!!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

You did hit the jackpot on this one. Congratulations.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

It is gorgeous! You really did a great job cleaning it up. You would have never known it was so filthy. Too bad people don't appreciate hand crocheted afghans. That was a lot of work to make. Lucky you!!!! ;0)


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Lucky you.......what a wonderful bargain. Beautiful afghan. I find it hard to believe that the seller was the person who made it. I would love to find the pattern for that block.:thumbup:


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

It's beautiful! I need to start going to yard sales again...


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

wow that is beautiful, glad you found it and will enjoy using it.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

It looks great. Some people sure don't take care of their things.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Treasure!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

My mom made that exact pattern throw as a bedspread for their double bed, and used a white sheet underneath, and also then made matching curtain valances in that same pattern. It was beautiful!

Glad it cleaned up so nice.

Thanks for sharing, and giving me great memories!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Good save! Looks great. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Good find and well done on your clean up. looks great on your bed.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

knitting2day said:


> My mom made that exact pattern throw as a bedspread for their double bed, and used a white sheet underneath, and also then made matching curtain valances in that same pattern. It was beautiful!
> 
> Glad it cleaned up so nice.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, and giving me great memories!


knitting2day: is it possible to get the pattern for this block? I tried doing an image search on google but was unsuccessful! Thanks.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

What a treasure! I can't imagine such a beautiful blanket being discarded like it was. So glad you were able to restore it.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

guess they didn't know the value of it. your luck


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

PATRICIAKEITH said:


> How could anyone let such a beautiful piece of work get into that dirty state in the first place? Well done you for bringing it back to life. I hope you enjoy it and can pass it on to a loved one when you no longer need it. x :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


My thoughts exactly! I am glad that you were able to rescue it and give it back its true beauty!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

sad that someone was throwing it out...your good deed gets rewarded


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Sorry, it was so many years ago, and she has passed away since, so dont know where she got the pattern from.

Wish I could help!


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm so happy you could see beyond the dirt, even willing to buy it. Bravo to you. :thumbup:


----------



## morning70glory (Oct 11, 2013)

It's beautiful! Wonderful rescue!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Lucky you&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Beautiful afghan, chikkie, glad you rescued it. Anothe case of folk not realising a treasure when they have one. I hope your family never disrepects your treasure as the one you got it from did.

A friend of mine once crocheted a beautiful afghan for a niece's wedding gift, putting a lot of love and care into it, even co-ordinating the colour to the newlyweds' decor. She visited their home a few months later, and was hurt to find the afghan lining the dog's basket. Some folk do not appreciate beautiful crafts, especially very young folk. I know I wish I had been more careful of baby shawls and hand knit gifts when I was younger. Now I knit ans sew myself, I regret very much not having taken better care of lovingly handcrafted gifts, especially ones from dear relatives who have since died.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous, thanks for sharing. &#128158;


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Lokie'smom said:


> Don't you wonder how someone could throw such a beautiful piece out?? You sure were lucky to find it.


You know I wonder the same thing when I get stuff at Goodwill. I got a queen size quilt for $19 and the checkout clerk said they sell for over $300 at J.C. Penney's, but this afghan that you got for free is gorgeous. Somebody did not want to take the time (that you did) to clean at beautiful afghan. And somebody did a beautiful job of making it. Don't you feel great rescuing it?????


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

It's georgeus! It break my heart sometimes to see "such effort" simply throughn out, throughn away or simply be forgotten. Thank You - it's a masterpiece!


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

I love it when someone's be a work is rescued and appreciated, good for you.


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

It's toooo bad that some people just don't care about things...I'm glad you did!!!!!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

After reading the heading and then opening your post I literally drew in a deep breath of surprise !!! How wonderful !! I am sure the person who crocheted this fabulous blanket would be so pleased it is now in your hands !!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Great find!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful blanket! Washed up beautifully!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

That's beautiful. Great find!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

CBratt said:


> Wow! Gorgeous!


 :thumbup:


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Rescued treasure.


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

Fabulous find!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

It's lovely! What a terrific find!

Hazel


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Looks really good like new


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! That is a gorgeous throw for your bed! You got lucky with that, especially since it was free!


----------



## Cindyallard (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow, just think of all the time that went into making it, and they gave it to you for free! what a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Some people have no idea of the work involved in hand-crafted items they toss out--nor do they care. I feel honored when I find something that took many hours to make because I can relate to the time and effort put into making it. You really have a beautiful treasure there and something to cherish!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

A beautiful throw and a great find.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

You salvaged a treasure. Have you made a note explaining the story? Future generations will cherish it.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

I have several of similar treasures that I found in thriftstores for a few dollars. Obviously, the people who give them away and those who sell them have no clue of the money, time and sometimes quality involved in their making. At least, some people like us can appreciate them and be thankful to the makers who, I am sure woud feel relieved to know their work in good hands.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I bet the person that made it would feel wonderful knowing it has gone to a home that will really appreciate the work that went into it! Glad you found it!


----------



## marsails (Jun 27, 2013)

What did you use to clean it? Might come in handy for others in the future! And did you wash it in the machine? What kind of conditioner? Thanks. It's gorgeous!


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Wonderful save!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Great find!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

A real gem!!! Amazing that somebody did not value it... Thanks for sharing and congratulations on your wonderful find.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Beautiful afghan and lucky you. (Just don't ever show it to the lady who GAVE it to you.)


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's beautiful. Great job on cleaning it.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

It's so wonderful that it's now with people who understand and appreciate it.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow! that is a beautiful piece of "junk".. what people won't discard..xo ws


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I doubt the person selling it made it, or had any idea of how much work went into making it. I hope it wasn't made by their mom or grandmom. What a shame to let it get so dirty, as it's a beautiful afghan. I'm glad you rescued it and brought it back to life. It looks so nice now.


----------



## Bridget47 (Jun 25, 2015)

An angle was sitting on yourself shoulder, that day.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I really like that. So glad you were able to rescue it.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh my, that is a beautiful afghan. I'm glad you could see its potential and were able to get it clean.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I love that, wish I had the pattern for it.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow....beautiful.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful! So glad you were able to rescue someone's hard work.


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

Lucky you well worth the clean up work just beautiful


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!! Great job


----------



## Salsa (Feb 19, 2014)

Your story is a grand reminder to all of us, be sure to give our work to people we KNOW will love, treasure and care for them. A friend of mine make her grandchild the most adorable quilt with pockets for stuffed animals which she also made and when she visited later her daughter-in-law was using it for the dog bed.


----------



## toodlebugs (Dec 14, 2012)

I have not done granny squares since I starting knitting umpteen years ago. But the treasure you got wanted me to do one in exactly the same colors. I just printed the picture from my screen.


----------



## Zoe2 (Feb 22, 2015)

kippyfure said:


> I am sure the person who made it would be so happy this afghan found a loving an appreciative home. The person from whom you got it probably was one of those people who received it as a gift and doesn't value it. Again I said It is lucky you came upon it and rescued it.


That's exactly what I was thinking, kippyfure! I don't think someone who knows the hours that went into making that would be that same person who let it get misused the way it was.

Good find!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Great find. It is very pretty.


----------



## KAP (Nov 23, 2014)

kippyfure said:


> I am sure the person who made it would be so happy this afghan found a loving an appreciative home. The person from whom you got it probably was one of those people who received it as a gift and doesn't value it. Again I said It is lucky you came upon it and rescued it.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

So who's the lucky girl then? It was such a shame to let that beautiful throw get into a mess, but how lovely it is now and you are right about the work that went into it. Well done for sorting it out and thanks for sharing.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I bought two afghans for 75 cents and they were dirty and one had a string that needed to be sewn in. They were beautiful and our local grange was sending blankets to Afghanistan and I put them in that.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Great find and restoration :thumbup:


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

lucky you. what a find, it's lovely. it's sad though isn't it that someone spent a lot of time and effort making it and then it was given away for free.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

sylviaelliott said:


> lucky you. what a find, it's lovely. it's sad though isn't it that someone spent a lot of time and effort making it and then it was given away for free.


it isn't that it was given away for free that is the sad part of all this, it is sad that no one cared enough to look after it. If I had not claimed it, I am sure it would be in the dump by now.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! It's a beautiful piece.&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

You won the lotto. But, it makes me so sad when I see a work of handcrafted art at yard sales, thrift shops, etc. I, myself, would want to donate large items such as this to a nursing home--but, you are SO lucky to have "bought" it--at such a great price--ha! ha! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

So glad you rescued and restored it. I am sure the original crafter would be delighted


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> You won the lotto. But, it makes me so sad when I see a work of handcrafted art at yard sales, thrift shops, etc. I, myself, would want to donate large items such as this to a nursing home--but, you are SO lucky to have "bought" it--at such a great price--ha! ha! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Maybe that might work in your area, but I know my MIL is in a home and they do not accept anything with holes that fingers can get caught up in or fringes. And no one would have wanted it in the condition it was in.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful! So glad you "rescued" it!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

ragdoll03 said:


> Well worth the hard work and just beautiful


I agree, it's gorgeous!


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Wow what a find! Whoever made that would be delighted that you managed to save it!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

I am happy you were able to see beyond the dirt and the soiled condition of this lovely afghan. I believe that it has found the home it was meant to be in. Someone did a lot of work , just joining all those squares and tying in all the hundreds of ends not to mention the beautiful crochet squares they made. Enjoy your new afghan on your bed. Looks Beautiful.....


----------



## Brenda King (Feb 17, 2015)

Chikkie- What a wonderful find for you! Isn't it sad how unappreciated someone's beautiful hand work is treated? I am so sorry for the maker, and disgusted with whom ever treated this beautiful piece of art like garbage. Lucky you to have saved it! It is so beautiful!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow, you did hit it lucky. I can't think what someone was thinking throwing out a gem like this. You did a beautiful cleaning job!!!

Fiona. &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

It beautiful.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Lovely ending for a lost blanket!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Whenever I go into a thrift store, I see afghan's/throws/blankets and wonder why they ended up there. If there is a thrift store where you live, look to see if there is one you could rescue and put to use.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You salvaged a beautiful afghan that someone put a lot of work into. 

You have a keen eye and great taste.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

You really got a pretty bed spread and it looks great on your bed


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:thumbup: Great find.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Jean Large said:


> That is a very nice afghan. The seller obviously didnot know what they had.


Great find! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

You struck gold!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

So happy you were able to salvage this beautiful work of art. The hours you spent in bringing it back to it's original beauty is only a fraction of the time it took to crochet it. KUDOS.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

It is absolutely gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

OMG that is a beautiful blanket. You must be very happy to have been able to clean it. Good thing you came along because it could have gone into the garbage bin and no one would have enjoyed seeing it. There is a lot of work in it and it is beautifully done. Thank you for sharing. Enjoy it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow, what a find... Luckily some one nice as you took it home..and took good care of washing it..
That was a lot of work done on making this afghan..
Too bad there wasn't a pattern for it, hey..


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Good for you!! That's lovely.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Wonderful I hate to see any needlework abandoned it hurts my soul I often wonder what will happen to mine


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

knitting2day said:


> My mom made that exact pattern throw as a bedspread for their double bed, and used a white sheet underneath, and also then made matching curtain valances in that same pattern. It was beautiful!
> 
> Glad it cleaned up so nice.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, and giving me great memories!


Wondering if you have the pattern yet for this one? If so, could you share it?


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful !
:thumbup:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Great find, it was certainly worth the effort of cleaning... Looks lovely on your bed.


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

WOW how lucky are you-----that is beautiful----what a find


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Wow ! It's beautiful !

Lucky you.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Last weekend at a yard sale I saw this crocheted piece of something in a box, and when I held it up saw that it was filthy dirty and had a lot of dark stains. I sort of held it up by a corner and asked the seller what she wanted for it. She said it was free, so I took the box and put it in the car. It was something that I thought I might use for the dog IF it would clean up a bit.
> 
> After 2 washings and a good conditioning rinse it turned out to be a beautiful CLEAN throw that fits our queen size bed, and I just love it. Took a lot of effort to clean it and have it presentable, but not nearly the effort it took to make in the first place.
> 
> moral of the story - one person's junk is another person's treasure


Awesome and a beautiful afghan.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

chickkie said:


> Last weekend at a yard sale I saw this crocheted piece of something in a box, and when I held it up saw that it was filthy dirty and had a lot of dark stains. I sort of held it up by a corner and asked the seller what she wanted for it. She said it was free, so I took the box and put it in the car. It was something that I thought I might use for the dog IF it would clean up a bit.
> 
> After 2 washings and a good conditioning rinse it turned out to be a beautiful CLEAN throw that fits our queen size bed, and I just love it. Took a lot of effort to clean it and have it presentable, but not nearly the effort it took to make in the first place.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Here's one:

http://www.blijmetdraadjes.nl/2011/04/15/molenwieken-granny-square/

If your computer doesn't have a translation option maybe someone could translate and post.

In looking for this I came across a couple of others I think are beautiful:

http://www.craftjuice.com/story.php?title=tutti-frutti-daisy-granny-square-crochet-patter--folksy

http://www.knitaholics.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/granny-square-joy.jpg

http://www.knitaholics.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/granny-square-4trees.jpg

Beverly


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

What a find. I'm so glad you saved it. It is beautiful.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

This is a great un-granny-looking granny!

What a save!!

~~~


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

More about this granny square going on here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-349681-1.html#7642243

~~~


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

What a find! After cleaning, it looks brand new... and lovely!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Really a great find. Very pretty


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

KroSha said:


> More about this granny square going on here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-349681-1.html#7642243
> 
> ~~~


I didn't know someone had reposted my photo - thanks


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

So excited for you. A wonderful find and looks great on your bed. Sure that you are enjoying your find.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I didn't know someone had reposted my photo - thanks


Actually...

'Twas I.

Someone asked, so I had tentatively written out what I think is the pattern - - or close to it. It has yet to be swatched and proofed.

But I wanted to link this site to that one and also attribute the photo as chickkie's blanket.

~~~


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Its looks lovely.


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

chickkie said:


> Last weekend at a yard sale I saw this crocheted piece of something in a box, and when I held it up saw that it was filthy dirty and had a lot of dark stains. I sort of held it up by a corner and asked the seller what she wanted for it. She said it was free, so I took the box and put it in the car. It was something that I thought I might use for the dog IF it would clean up a bit.
> 
> After 2 washings and a good conditioning rinse it turned out to be a beautiful CLEAN throw that fits our queen size bed, and I just love it. Took a lot of effort to clean it and have it presentable, but not nearly the effort it took to make in the first place.
> 
> moral of the story - one person's junk is another person's treasure


I had a brainstorm the first time I viewed this and forgot to say in my post how beautiful it is and you are very lucky to have found it


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

There's another site called Moogli. Check it out. Lots of different squares/motifs.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

This is very close

http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/granny-square-throw.html


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

And that crochet site is MOOGLY, not an 'i' at the end. My mistake.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

That is beautiful and worth the effort. I love a bargain, especially one so beautiful.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

it really is beautiful. To think of all the work that went into making it. If that person has passed on, I am sure she is looking down and thanking you so much.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

SOOOOOOOO LUCKY, it is beautiful !


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh I know that feeling! I was in our local Goodwill this weekend and saw a lovely child's sweater that was chock full of cables and cables and more cables. It was on a $2 rack. Made me sad to see it there.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Great find. Congratulations.


----------



## bethieann74 (Jul 8, 2011)

You rescued it!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

chickkie said:


> Last weekend at a yard sale I saw this crocheted piece of something in a box, and when I held it up saw that it was filthy dirty and had a lot of dark stains. I sort of held it up by a corner and asked the seller what she wanted for it. She said it was free, so I took the box and put it in the car. It was something that I thought I might use for the dog IF it would clean up a bit.
> 
> After 2 washings and a good conditioning rinse it turned out to be a beautiful CLEAN throw that fits our queen size bed, and I just love it. Took a lot of effort to clean it and have it presentable, but not nearly the effort it took to make in the first place.
> 
> moral of the story - one person's junk is another person's treasure


Very pretty .


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

PATRICIAKEITH said:


> How could anyone let such a beautiful piece of work get into that dirty state in the first place? Well done you for bringing it back to life. I hope you enjoy it and can pass it on to a loved one when you no longer need it. x :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Things can happened we don't know who handle this to his stage may be years in store or may be who got it never clean. A friend came to see me a while back and stayed for food here he likes the food after few weeks I invited her again she and her husband came but they phoned and asked me if I let them they wants to bring there neighbour with them to have food here I said yes bring her my pleasure she came and brought a King size crochet afghan for me . I love that and that is behind my sofa in my living room .


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow beautiful work, great find


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow beautiful work, great find


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------

